# MakeupMasala.com - Makeup Mix Shop



## Skura (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't where to put this thread so I appologize in advance if I failed forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, girls from my domestic forum (me too) used to shop in Makup Mix Shop... But now our country is on bad list...

But, that not a reason that I put this thread on.



I was very suprised and angry when I saw their new shipping policy:
MM Shipping policy

It said:

 Quote:

  DISPUTES AND CHARGEBACKS:
Our policies listed here are in place for both your protection and ours. We consider credit card charge backs or Paypal disputes to be fraud, if you made no effort to notify us that a problem existed, or allowed us considerable time to resolve or clarify the matter. *If a dispute or chargeback is filed without adhering to the policies set forth by us (which you agree to when you place your order), we will cancel your account and you will be reported to Bad Customer.com. *Legal action will also be taken if deemed necessary. OPENING A PAYPAL DISPUTE DOES NOT CHANGE THE POLICIES WE HAVE SET FORTH AND IT WILL NOT RETURN YOUR MONEY TO YOU ANY FASTER.  
 

To place someone on BadCustomer.com you have to provide all the information about customer INCLUDING information about its credit card!!!
https://www.badcustomer.com/add-badcustomer.htm


Also, they have Privacy Notice which said:

 Quote:

 *When you submit personal information on our website, your information is protected both online and offline.
*
We also use a variety of security technologies and procedures to help protect your personal information from unauthorized access, use, or disclosure once we receive it.

*We do not sell, rent, share, or transfer your personal information to third parties. The information you give us is confidential, and will not be sold or given to any individual or company or organization. This is our promise to you.*

If we change our privacy policy, we will post a notice of the change on our homepage, so you are aware of what information we collect, how we use it, and under what circumstances, if any, we would disclose it. If at any point we decide to use personally identifiable information in a manner different from that stated at the time it was collected, we will notify you via email or by posting a prominent notice on our Web site 30 days prior to implementing the change. You will have a choice as to whether or not we use your information in this different manner.  
 
MM Privacy Notice




I think that information I gave to them being their customer are not safe anymore and *that they are breaking a low *threating to me and other customer!

Also, I think it no use if I erase my account - they already have all my information!
And in other hand maybe they provide my information already to someone!!! 

This is so unprofessional! And I'm really angry!


----------



## angi (Jan 3, 2010)

It looks like at best they have policies which aren't consistent with each other, at worst, they have policies which allow them to do whatever they want. 

For example, when stating that they consider paypal disputes to be fraud and that you must notify them (which sounds reasonable- not the fraud, just the notification) and allow them considerable time to clarify/ investigate they make no mention of time frames that they consider to be 'considerable' - therefore their definition of considerable may be more than the paypal time allowed for disputes, meaning you lose out whatever you do. 

It all sounds like the poor running of a business quite frankly. 

In terms of what you've said, I don't think your country (I'm assuming you're in Croatia) is on the 'bad list' as such, it looks like they have just decided to stop shipping there - their decision, not anything that you have done (such as a chargeback) to make you a 'bad' customer. Therefore, you should not fall under this new policy, particularly as you say that you've now stopped shopping there. If you've not brought anything from the site since they've changed the policy it shouldn't apply to you anyway, as they should not be backdating policies unless they have justifiable reason to do so (which in this case, I can't really see that they do). 

So, delete your card details (I know they will still have them but as you have to stop shopping there, there's no point leaving them on their file), email their customer services, voice your concerns and your reasons and ask them to confirm how long the policy has been in place and whether they are going to be blanket adding international customers in countries to which they no longer ship to 'badcustomer.com' (which they shouldn't be doing as presumably you don't even meet the criteria as badcustomer.com is about chargebacks), and make sure that you keep the email and the response, just in case.


----------



## Skura (Jan 3, 2010)

Actually I'm still waiting my last order... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm paying with PayPal so they don't have my credit card number (I suppose so).

But all this is very strange and unussually!

I never put a dispute unless I have agreement with a seller - 'nice word open all the doors' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I never put dispute on Makeup Masala - but all this really make me mad! 

If they don't have confidence in their customer why they doing a business at all?!
And why they have threating their customer?!

And you're right, they do running poor business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They used to sell ELF makeup brushes - and they suddenly stop selling ELF cause they have too many orders on ELF brushes and customers didn't buy other stuff they have!
Actually they wrote that a while ago!

Sounds reasonable? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(yes, Croatia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## chmichak (Jan 3, 2010)

I've opened the dispute on paypal because I still haven't received the parcel. Their shipping policy is made to protect their interests and not the customer's, they say that orders may ship within 10 days after receipt and the delivery time for Croatia is 6 weeks; added together gives more than 45 days which is the deadline for opening the dispute. I waited for 12 days for my parcel to ship and it still hasn't arrived although lots of parcels shipped long after this one have arrived. When I opened my dispute the seller put me on the blacklist and erased my account. He/she acted franticly in my opinion because I told him/her that I will close the dispute if I receive the parcel (this is not my first paypal dispute, I've closed several when the parcel arrived). I did not open the dispute to annoy him/her, I only wanted to protect my interests.


----------

